
Why I don’t answer most phone calls (2015) - g4k
https://byrslf.co/why-i-don-t-answer-most-phone-calls-4a71e1418854
======
makecheck
This is a fantastic list.

I would add, “phones” are mostly not used for phoning now yet for some reason
in 2018 your call still _blocks the entire screen_ , out of the blue. This
means your call could be ripping an E-mail draft out from under my fingers, or
my place in a document or a game. I universally hate calls.

